# NH 664 HP NEEDED



## ubadawg (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking at changing to a new tractor. Running my good old IH1066 on this NH 664 net wrap baler. I have been looking at a Kubota m7060 4x4 with 67 pto hp.. I only have flat ground, is this enough tractor???


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

New Holland says 90 HP min. You will not get top performance out of either with 67 HP and risk burning up and engine or transmission.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

How much is actually needed for a NH 650? It puts a load on my 71 hp 3020 diesel


----------



## ubadawg (Sep 25, 2011)

I was supprised when I found out the requirements was on this baler. I picked up the book for it and it says 80 PTO HP min. That was alot more than I had thought it would be. IT also shows that the weight on this baler is 6800lbs ???. Takes a much bigger tractor than i had thought ,looks like the farmall going to be staying around! On another note i found that the kubota tractor's don't weigh alot... I do like the kubota tractors i have a small l3400 and love it..


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a NH TL80 which is 80 HP and pull and 650 baler. There have been times where I have needed more power. Fixing to by a NH TS110. I would say anything smaller than my 80 HP would not work.

Jeff


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

A good rule of thumb, whatever the book says for min HP, add 15 to 20 to it. I ran my 650 on 85 HP for years and some days it was all it wanted, traded up to 96 HP and now it's like it's not even back there.


----------

